# What happened to ESPNSTAR.COM?



## ithehappy (Jan 28, 2013)

Any user here? Whenever I try to go it redirects to *www.foxsportsasia.com/football/
Did Fox just purchase them or what?


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

ESPNSTAR was joint venture between ESPN and Newscorp(FOX), but FOX(Newscorp) bought ESPN's stake: The Hindu : Sport / Other Sports : News Corp to buy out ESPN from ESS, Sawhney to leave


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh! That news was published in June, 2012 though, and the effect started from today. Whatever, I don't like this new layout, not good for small screens. I'll try from PC later. 
Thanks for informing though.


----------

